

Show HN: The rise and fall of a startup - manuscreationis

http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com<p>The ongoing true story of a startup destined for failure, as seen through the eyes of one developer.<p>It's currently in reverse chronological order, so start at the bottom and work your way up, if you would.<p>All questions, comments, and criticisms welcome
======
prpon
I have read 2 entries on your blog. I don't know the details of how bad things
went but I can tell you this, Boy, can you write well. Keep writing regularly
and good luck.

~~~
manuscreationis
Thanks for the huge compliment, as well as taking the time to read so far.

------
aorshan
wow. I just finished reading everything you have put up so far and I am blown
away. First of all, I would like to commend you on your writing skill. I must
say you have crafted your story in a very engaging and interesting manner. I
look forward to reading the rest of it. Having said that, I am very sorry to
read that you had to go through all of that.

~~~
manuscreationis
Thanks, that really means a lot to me.

That said - You ain't read nothin yet. There is plenty more ridiculousness
still left to come.

Pass it along to anyone who might be interested, I'd love to get more feedback
(positive or negative) on how people feel about the story and the writing.

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com>

~~~
manuscreationis
This is going to sound like a dumb question, but how did you do that? I
figured URLs would automatically be hyper-linked, but I suppose not...

Is there a series of HN meta tags that I can use to make that work?

~~~
fabiandesimone
HN does not allow clickable links in the description :) just in the comments
(just enter <http://thelinkyouwant.com>)

~~~
manuscreationis
That explains it then... I knew I had seen them in other comments, and I must
have just assumed it would work in the description.

Learn something new everyday, thanks!

------
travisglines
Your writing style is awesome, especially from a fellow developer's point of
view. What are you currently doing now that this startup has failed?

~~~
manuscreationis
I touch on that near the end of the story, but to give you a sneak preview -
Working for another startup, and also taking on side projects to try and keep
me on my toes.

I guess I'm just a glutton for punishment, but I love development work. If I
wasn't doing it for a living, I'd be doing it in my spare time.

------
leeHS
I'm really enjoying this! Please don't stop.

~~~
manuscreationis
Got another update coming for Monday, thanks for reading!

------
blazzar
A good read, looking forward to the rest.

~~~
manuscreationis
Thanks, I'm trying to keep to 2 updates per week, so another one should arrive
around Friday at some point.

Pass it along to anyone you might know who'd be interested, my main goal right
now is to get more feedback on it so I can improve my writing style.

